# Srt-10



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Did a quick search on this and didn't turn up anything. Just wanted to let you "Dodge Boys" (remember that phrase?) what's in store for you.

It seems that what had started out as a concept vehicle may be going in to production. Dodge has stuffed the Viper drivetrain, V-10, 6 speed, and axles in to a 1/2 ton pickup and is calling it the SRT-10. 

500 h.p., 500 ft. lbs. torque, 0-60 in 5 seconds, 12.9 sec quarter @106 mph. 0.92 lateral g's for handling, that's as good as a Vette. It's reported to cost $ 45,000. 

While I'm a Ford guy, this thing ought to be fun! At the very least, it should start up some factory wars and be good for everyone!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

This new Dodge should give new meaning to the term muscle truck.BTW the Z06 Vettes now have 405hp,and run [email protected] 114-115 right out of the box,they are very bad,onee of my friends just bought a 2002,it is a rocket.In going to mess around with him with my Dodge ,just to see how bad he beats me.I hope to hild him off til 1/2 track,then im sure he'll blow by me,since my Dodge is about 13.7-13.8 @97-98 mph as of right now


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here it is as seen at the New York Auto Show. Unfortunately, they had it roped off with the hood closed so I couldn't get a shot of the "goods".

The good news is, the rep told me that production is slated for 2004. Chevy and Ford better get busy!!


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

But will it push snow?

Bill


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

No plow needed! This truck's so hot, the snow will just melt before it!!!


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

Is he pricing still at 45K ?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Lightnings will never die ( coming from a die hard Ford guy i dont wanna start a ruckus as has been done on all other forums i post on) 


Jay


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I don't know if it ever actually went to production, I've yet to see one on the road. I don't know if the price still holds or not.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

it hasnt been produced yet. Still bein played around with at the factory. Name changes ram 500 was one. And playin with the looks of it. Changing grilles and cladding. 


Jay


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

nothin wrong with this


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

or this


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Here's a link that gives a quick rundown on all the manfactures that have hot trucks out. For some reason, they included a Nissan along with the Big 3. 

Personally, if I wanted to go fast, I would just buy a Vette.

Muscle Trucks

Andy


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Fords SVT Lightning will run with that truck with a chip, air filter kit and a change of the blower pulley. I doubt that truck will run 12.9s in the 1/4. Ill believe it when I see it. John, one of my buddies has a 2002 Z06 too. Hes got the Quicksilver exterior with all black interior, no bodyside moldings. Ive driven it, very nice car, very fast. Interior could have been made slightly nicer for a $51k car I think. Mike


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

mike--the dodge makes 500hp naturally aspirated--NOT YET SUPERCHARGED!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea I know all about the new Dodge. The Lightning is about $32k and the Dodge is how much??  Mike


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

much less than a viper i hope! 

Now...let me see...how can i write this off as a business vehiclepayup


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Get the Lightning hints have been put out about twin supercharged version in the near future. The Dodge may look sweet but as usual with Dodge will probably be a short lived truck much like ohters in the past.



Jay


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

go ahead and buy your lightning--twin supercharged gets you what? 500-550hp? if the srt makes that stock there is way more room to grow--that 5.4l is already maxed out!


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

you do know that this engine thats in the SRT10 is the same as the one in the Viper. That is the Viper in which the Lightning performed equally well with in a competition which one of the magazines (i think MotorTrend) covered. I am looking at the pics and stuff from it which are hung on my wall of Lightnings as we speak.


Jay


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowplowjay _
> * the Viper in which the Lightning performed equally well with in a competition
> 
> Jay *


Are you serious?


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'd give you a hard time 'cept i can't find that comparison in my stack of motor trends and don't wanna make a fool of myself.
The lightning's stock (supercharched) performance #'s were comparable to a stock viper? I gotta check this out for myself.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

i see--the lightning concept.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> don't wanna make a fool of myself.


What an opportunity!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

don't wanna make a fool of myself.

That ship sailed along time ago.
Dino


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

LMAO Pelican and Dino 

And Hey Mopar man i found out it wasnt Motor Trend it was actually The October 2001 Sport Truck magazine. And no the Lightning performance specs were not better than the Vipers specs the course results were just better.


and as far as im concerned its performance on race day that counts arent i correct>>>???


Jay


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

LMAO at Pelican and Dino!


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

Oh I see how it is. No hard feelings though.-I'll trade my pride for a little entertainment (sure not plowing snow anyway).
I'd like to see that twin turbo lightning go into production--also like to see chevy put out a fast truck (maybe tune an 8.1)


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

By the way, the engine in jay's ranger is a twin turbocharged fiesta three and a half cylinder


----------



## snwplwr17 (Feb 5, 2003)

who said that if you supercharged the srt-10 it would make about 625hp or so??? oh yea everyone with a little common sense....


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

I think I'm gonna put twin superchargers on on my pedalbike and pretend like it made me into the ultimate pedaler.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

if you supercharge your albino hamster does it make it a rotweiler


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> By the way, the engine in jay's ranger is a twin turbocharged fiesta three and a half cylinder


be careful what you say my friend because someday you just might see me at a traffic light and then all you will see is smoke and Euro Ranger Taillights.

So be careful buddy


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I get this feeling your stay at PlowSite is gonna be short lived. Of course, I could be wrong.  Mike


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Jay do you have the 4.0 in that thing? If not what are the upgrades on it?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

right now my friend its in the planning stages I am a part of a major ranger group across the US and with other members help we all get our trucks hooked up to some pretty sick levels right now my truck is in the deep planning stages and will sport some crazy mods as I get closer to graduating College.

Jay


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Is the 8.3 in the srt10 a bored out version of the original 8.0 or a complete redesign? In any case I'm sure henessey and all the other guys tuning vipers will make stuff for the srt10. Doesn't roush racing make a really fast lightning? Chevy is making that ssr sport truck. I don't know how it goes but I saw one at an auto show and the lady talked for ten minutes about how it had 19 inch wheels on back and 18s on front so I just left 
Chevy is also coming out with an Silverado SS but it has comparable power ratings to a Ram 1500 with the new Hemi so I can't figure out what the point of that one is. 

snowplowjay You could add a big basket handle wing to the back of your Ranger. Then someone with a torquey diesel like John could push you on a 1/4 mile run. It would be a perfect supplement to the blown 4 banger.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

LMAO at dillyoboy


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

> if you supercharge your albino hamster does it make it a rotweiler


Rolling on the floor pi$$ing my self


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

its a V6 right now dillyolboy for your information and I am picking up a 93 Cobra 302 this week for the Ranger so ill pass on your little offer. But thanks anyways. Maybe ill see you too at the track someday 


Jay


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

that little ranger is gonna fly.

dilyoboy-according to the srt site the 8.3 is a bored 8.0


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

HEHE I sure do hope so. Then i can drag with my father in his 5.0 Mountaineer. 


Jay


----------

